

How to Create an iPad app to Share and Sell Your Recipes - gozmike
http://blog.theappifier.com/2013/05/07/how-to-create-an-ipad-app-to-share-and-sell-your-recipes/

======
dreyfiz
Hardcore. This doesn't just solve a use case for cooking apps, there are a
million business niches using WordPress. Appifier is a really powerful idea.

------
draugadrotten
Great. This is why a centralised AppStore will break: it will get buried with
a million apps peddling grandmas cookies.

